# Huntington Beach State Park



## bredan00 (Nov 18, 2008)

My brother in law and I have been going fishing at the jetties down here for the past two months every weekend, and I have to say that we have been doing pretty well. I have seen numerous black drum and sheepshead pulled in by ourselves and the others who brave the cold weather. This past weekend was way too windy to have any luck, and the tide was ultra low and high so things were different, but I still pulled in a spottail bass. That being said I think there are still plenty of fish to be caught around the jetties- weather permitting. The weekend before last we caught 6 nice sheepshead and another fella caught about 14 of them, but they are a damned hard fish to catch. I also have caught blues and sea bass recently-not too big, but still fun to catch. Next trip I will post photos, and hopefully it will be impressive.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Huntington*

I will be down that way in May and I will be trying my luck at the State Park and have seen the Jetty on Google earth photo's and hope that
you leave some for me to catch.....lol....yes please show me some of
the fish photo's. Thank you and good luck ......:fishing:


----------



## barrybananas (Jan 8, 2009)

*huntington beach state park*

i treked down to the south jetty today, brutal wind. stayed dor about 3 hours and caought 7sharks(one 28") and 4 stingrays. not one fish. using bottom rigs with shrimp and mud minnows. too choppy for floaters. going back tomorrow, ill keep you posted on whats out there:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the report. If you want to try something different, stop at Perry's and get some fiddler crabs (if they have them this time of the year?, call first or just swing by, it's right there). Go after the sheepshead, but black and red drum will hit the fiddlers too. Good luck.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

not much in midwinter, but someone mentioned togs are a possibility and sheepshead usually still bite in midwinter if they are around.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> not much in midwinter, but someone mentioned togs are a possibility and sheepshead usually still bite in midwinter if they are around.


Togs range down here? Thought they were a NC and north fish. Wouldn't mind a few for the grill.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

someone briefly mentioned it somewhere on this sc forum (never seen a tog this far south)


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

Plan on coming down to Huntington Beach about May 11 after visiting my cousin in Florence a few days and watching the Darlington race.Will fish for whatever on the beach or jetty.What is normal water temperature at that time of the year?
Jake


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Water temp, I'm not really sure, but there should be some good fishing by then. Whiting, blues, Spanish, maybe flounder, pomps on clear water days, drum, ect.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

around early may, water temps probably about 67. good time to fish. I'm going to try Spanish mackerel fishing off the jetties for the first during the spring run(caught some last fall during the mullet run)


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

67f. sounds good for fishing.My wife swam off the beach while I was at the Darlington race last year but at that temperature would freeze me.Hope to catch a few for frying and to meet some of you,will bring plenty of the wine I make ,blackberry mostly.
Jake


----------



## Mark55 (Dec 14, 2008)

Just out of curiosity is Huntington Beach State Park in Georgetown County?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah I think so. Shark away.


----------



## Mark55 (Dec 14, 2008)

actually that is why i asked. hate to have to drive there from pirateland, but while i'm there i can check out the jetties as well. it is a shame that horry won't let you fish for them there. guess i could plead out of town ignorance and didn't know it was a shark till it was beached.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Still won't matter. I doubt a cop will be watching the beach for sharkers (or ever really) in January but you never know.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50579

You can fish for Sharks in Horry County From 11/30 - 3/1 . 

This prohibition is in effect from March 1st to November 30th each year.


----------

